# U of H Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

University of Houston Valenti School of Communication Alumni Association 
Presents the

11th Annual Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament
Saturday, September 9, 2017
Harborwalk Marina
1445 Harborwalk Blvd. Hitchcock, TX 77563[/SIZE][/SIZE]

Funds raised from this tournament benefit the UH School of Communication Alumni Associationâ€™s scholarship programs assisting future and current students with their UH education.

Tournament is open to UH students, alumni and the public. 
We encourage full family participation.

Cougar Saltwater Open shall be an inshore tournament. There will be a boat and kayak division for each category.
Awards will be given in the following divisions:

â€¢	Heaviest individual redfish (20-28 inches, no oversized) boat and kayak 
â€¢	Heaviest speckled trout (16-25 in) boat and kayak
â€¢	Heaviest flounder boat and kayak
â€¢	Heaviest stringer (3 fish) : any combination of the following three fish-trout, flounder and 
1 redfish boat and kayak
Shastaâ€™s pick: bring your big ugly (any trash fish) and the heaviest one wins!
Kids Division
â€¢	Biggest Fish, Smallest Fish, Ugliest Fish, Unusual fish, etc.
Multiple prizes will be awarded in this division

Registration fee includes tournament t-shirt and meal at weigh in/awards ceremony.
Registration $65 per person and $20 per child (12 and under)
Current UH students $55 per person

Weigh in will be from 3-4 P.M. at Harborwalk
You must be in line no later than 4 p.m.
For more information please email [email protected] or call Kim 832-264-3951.
To register please visit: www.cougarsaltwateropen.com
]​


----------



## tx99gtp (Jul 18, 2005)

The registration link does not work.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

www.cougarsaltwateropen.com

But I just clicked the link and it worked. It took a minute.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

We are still having the tournament this weekend. If you had considered fishing, we hope you will still join us, as students are going to be in need of scholarships more than ever now. 
www.cougarsaltwateropen.com


----------

